# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  intermittent fasting and freedom at last

## yannick35

I am almost 41 years old and have used a few cycles to help recuperate from back pain and more and it was a total disaster. I gained a lot of weight with testosterone only even when my diet was in check.

I have tried the method of eating small meals true out the day taking supplements and all and i just could not stick to it.

It has now been 2 months since i started intermittent fasting and found that my body has been brought back to nature so to speak. In less then 3 weeks my appetite was under control, i experienced no more sugar cravings, and i was relating to food instead of supplements to feed my body.

I have gone from 242 pounds to now 217 and lost some unwanted fat around my belly. The only supplement i am using right now is vitamin D3 5000IU per day and some fish oil since i hate fish.

It is very encouraging to be back training my chronic pains might never resolve 100% but with the help of my physio i was able to design a program that fits my need.

Fasting becomes quit easy after you do it for a few weeks and at some point you forget to eat. Its that simple and then you realize that the body does not need all that food or protein to build muscles and lose fat. At first i had trouble beveling into all this worst when i read the book eat stop eat by Brad Pilon and how he did not follow a specific plan but look amazing.

There are some solid studies around the internet about fasting and growth hormone , testosterone, insulin control and so much more.

Its quit simple i feel that the next year will be amazing, letting the body rest from food is the perfect way to repair it, because its not always occupied with digestion. I was quit amazed at how destructive insulin is when high in the body.

Keeping insulin under control for 18 plus hours a day is amazing.

There are different ways to do intermittent fasting, i just fast anywhere from 16-18 hours, there is a free website packed with info called leangains. Then i break my fast with some low carb, i usually eat some ground beef with a bit of gravy, then some eggs cooked in coconut oil, some chicken mix with sauce, and that usually covers my 100g of protein per day.

I also train fasted sometimes 16 hours in and have found no energy lost what so ever.

Since i don't lift super heavy weights i have adopted the Vince Gironda 8X8 principle and the german volume training, i do a full body workout 3-4 times per week and its more to burn glycogen and fat. This has worked amazing for me thus far.

I feel like the old diet CKD and bodyopus, but instead of going low carb for 5 days you just fast with water and in your last meal you eat carbs. I fast from 8PM until 1-2PM then i start eating until 8PM so this sort of give me around 6-7 hours for my feeding window.

So far everything is great and in 6 months i hope to have shed even more fat and reach 200 pounds and see where i can go from there.

Needless to say my food bill has gone down, and my supplement bill has well and since i don't use steroids nor GH anymore i can actually use my money for other things.

----------


## energizer bunny

hey man sounds like you are enjoying training and dieting again!..........ive been following IF for the past 4 weeks and love it....the past 2 weeks ive been trying out carb cycling( follwing a protacl called carb back-loading by john kiefer) within IF and this is even more enjoyable. I was never a fan of eating 6 meals a day and eating 2 makes life so much easier!

Looks like you are in a good place with the whole set up, saving money and loseing weight = win

good luck.

----------


## yannick35

> hey man sounds like you are enjoying training and dieting again!..........ive been following IF for the past 4 weeks and love it....the past 2 weeks ive been trying out carb cycling( follwing a protacl called carb back-loading by john kiefer) within IF and this is even more enjoyable. I was never a fan of eating 6 meals a day and eating 2 makes life so much easier!
> 
> Looks like you are in a good place with the whole set up, saving money and loseing weight = win
> 
> good luck.


This is the only thing i disagree with Brad Pilon , he kind of says you don't need to carb cycle, i feel that has we get older we need to cycle carbs or at least cut a huge portion of them out. I eat carbs in my last meal some berries, some rice or some pasta and that is it.

I have also cut out the wheat and most dairies, this is very exciting in deed.

My training is no longer had core, but i due enjoy it a lot. I am really amazed that you can actually build a body by doing 8 sets of 8 reps not push yourself to the max and actual fatigue the whole body.

Maybe if i would have trained like this younger i would never have injured myself and wasted so much time getting back into training.

I am also finding it amazing that more and more people realize we simply don't need supplements, and we can all get what we need in our food and that in fact there are no scientific studies a part from the studies made and trick by the supplement companies that say you need all that protein, yadda yadda.

I was once brainwash like many and did that eating 6 times per day supplementing with low carb bars and protein but instead of looking good i was putting on weight, too much protein will make you gain weight.

I think that most people looking into IF will be quit amazed of the results, i am finally seeing the love handles go and its been a very long time since i got some results i could actually see, also when i am in my eating window i don't have to starve myself eating small 300-400 calorie meals.

I do stay under 2000 calories a day and some times around 1800 but i feel that there is always place for adaptation even when doing IF, so many ways to do it.

There are a few young guys at my job that train and they eat 6 times per day show up at the job with all there pills and shakes and bars...... what a waste of money my god.

----------


## yannick35

There are so many plans out there, and the worst is that they will work, at least when a person is on them. I have a friend who went to this protein clinic he went from 226 pounds to 180 in about 6 months, catch 22 was that it cost him well over 120$ of there supplements per week yes PER WEEK, that's on top of all the testing he got at the clinic consultation and more and on top of is regular meal that he was allowed to eat everyday. He is off the plan now and has regained half of is weight. The chiro prolotherapist that is fixing my back is an amazing person he has given me my life back, like any good health care professional he told me that my back would be better if i lost the weight. He is a spoke person and reseller for metagenics, and he told me that i could get on there cleasing / protein program for weight loss, i have spoken to a few that did the program and it works, problem is that the first month it will cost over 500$ to get all the clensing supplements and protein, plus get this enzyme to digest the protein, and the following months around 300$.............................................. ........................ my cleasing program has been very simple, a few times a week i take an espon salt bath with some baking soda very hot bath, once a day i take about half a tea spoon of baking soda, and i fast for 18 to 20 hours leaving my body rest. I will add a some cinnamon to some meals to lower the insulin effect and that is about it, i have lost so far close to 20 pounds. The cost of all this is less then 20$ per month you do the math.

----------


## energizer bunny

with any half sensible plan people will see results, the best plan is a one that you can make into a lifestyle and use day in and day out...........carb cycling to me is a fun way of dieting with good results...nothing better than eating loads of carbs, so i dont mind a day with none because tomorrow ill have loads!.........IF is definately a life style more so than a diet, i still count macros and cals within IF, it just makes things so much easier...........also ove been training every other day which is the muts nuts!

----------


## yannick35

Agreed i was on low carb atkins 20g a day for 3 months i lost the weight but put on so much more when i went off the diet, carbs are essentials for us weight lifters, they speed up fat loss too and help the thyroid.

I fast all day then break the fast with protein and fats and my last meal is packed with carbs then the following morning i hit the weight to burn of the glycogen 8 X 8 vince gironda sytle works amazing

----------


## krugerr

> and that usually covers my 100g of protein per day.


You said you consume around 1800-2000calories. This puts your macro split for protein at around 20%, you must have insane fat/carbs. 

IF worked well for me on high protein/fat low carb. I lost around 30lbs before I came off. I'm now working on including CBL into it for the upcoming Competition

----------


## yannick35

> You said you consume around 1800-2000calories. This puts your macro split for protein at around 20%, you must have insane fat/carbs. 
> 
> IF worked well for me on high protein/fat low carb. I lost around 30lbs before I came off. I'm now working on including CBL into it for the upcoming Competition


That is amazing thanks for posting, i am following good old vince gironda advise, eggs and meat twice a day cooked in coconut oil, i also got some cream and milk and egg protein and some dessicated liver pills.

----------

